# EZDrummer DFH Eq?



## controversyking (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey, I'm guessing at least some of you guys use EZDrummers DFH (I know superior = ... uhh superior (=p) but i don't have the cash), and I was wondering what EQ/ Drums you guys preferred to use, particularly for metal.

Also if you add any EQ or Compression afterward in your DAW, what do you use




*** I thought this might already be a thread but couldn't find anything on forum search, sorry if its a repeat!


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Oct 25, 2009)

I desperately need this too!


----------



## Zami77 (Oct 25, 2009)

i have superior and DFH (i was too impatient to wait the 2 months til metal foundry came out and bought it) and i do most of my mixing in the superior library.

First thing is to try some of the other snares. The default snare has been used SOOO much itll be good to change. some of the sonor snares are pretty good. next what youll want to do is compress and EQ the kick drum. For eq i lower the mids and raise the bass and highs. im not sure of the setting on the compressor as i jsut use the default SD2.0 one  then you may want to bring up the db of the actual drums (kick,snare, and toms) and lower the overheads (cymbals) This isnt a HUGE difference, but it gives a pretty decent tone to work with. hope this helped


----------



## controversyking (Oct 25, 2009)

Zami77 said:


> i have superior and DFH (i was too impatient to wait the 2 months til metal foundry came out and bought it) and i do most of my mixing in the superior library.
> 
> First thing is to try some of the other snares. The default snare has been used SOOO much itll be good to change. some of the sonor snares are pretty good. next what youll want to do is compress and EQ the kick drum. For eq i lower the mids and raise the bass and highs. im not sure of the setting on the compressor as i jsut use the default SD2.0 one  then you may want to bring up the db of the actual drums (kick,snare, and toms) and lower the overheads (cymbals) This isnt a HUGE difference, but it gives a pretty decent tone to work with. hope this helped



Yeah thh EZDrummer EQ isn't per drum, its a general EQ, and any compression has to be done to the whole kit at the end.

Just wondering what levels people normally used and what post EQ/comp you put on.

Good point about the snare tho!


----------



## Zami77 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm not a 100% sure, but I believe you can bounce each track (ie. Snare,kick,toms...) to your DAW. There you can apply effects and the like.


----------



## shredguitar7 (Oct 25, 2009)

yea, i use reaper with Ezdrummer and you can split the tracks up in it and add effects to each different drum. i dont have the money either so it works for me for now.. just my two cents


----------



## leandroab (Oct 25, 2009)

controversyking said:


> Yeah thh EZDrummer EQ isn't per drum, its a general EQ, and any compression has to be done to the whole kit at the end.
> 
> Just wondering what levels people normally used and what post EQ/comp you put on.
> 
> Good point about the snare tho!


 I think you can pressa button somewhere and the outputs will be independent... Multichannel something, I don't remember


----------



## matty2fatty (Oct 25, 2009)

leandroab said:


> I think you can pressa button somewhere and the outputs will be independent... Multichannel something, I don't remember


 
Yeah, its multichannel, I just tried it. However, I can't figure out how to make the Acid Pro pick up the different tracks, it only sees track 1 (kick). Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Enselmis (May 9, 2010)

Apologies for reviving this thread, but I'm really curious as to how one "bounces" each drum to a different track. I can't figure it out...


----------



## Distortion (May 11, 2010)

I'm having the same problem, I can set the multi-channel setting in the EZ Drummer mixer but it doesn't bounce to different tracks in FL Studio 9.

Anyone know how to do this ?

Thanks!


----------



## Antenna (May 11, 2010)

Distortion said:


> I'm having the same problem, I can set the multi-channel setting in the EZ Drummer mixer but it doesn't bounce to different tracks in FL Studio 9.
> 
> Anyone know how to do this ?
> 
> Thanks!


First of all load EZDrummer, make sure it is set to multichannel and set all the volume levels to 0dbs. Then click on the ezdrummers channel settings window (which is the window that every plugin has on fl, the one thats on the right of the screen) and set the FX to its own channel (1 - 99). Ensure that the next 8 or 9 mixer tracks proceeding this one are free becuase this will become the other tracks. Now look up into the left hand corner of your EZDrummer screen and click on the icon that has a Gear on it. Then click on processing, then find the connections tab, and click Auto Map Outputs and WHAMMERS!!!! You will have your ezdrummer mixer on your FL9. I also recommend disconnecting these tracks from the master and BUSing them. Hope this helps!


----------



## Prime (May 11, 2010)

Here is a little tutorial I did a while back...

The Guitar Matrix 

Hope it helps.


----------



## Prime (May 11, 2010)

Just in case you don't want to login...I'll try to post the main part of the tutorial here.



How to setup Drumkit from Hell for multichannel VSTi....

Download and drag the template file into reaper for multichannel EZDrummer VSTi. 

http://guitarmatrix.mooo.com/DrumKitFromHell.RTrackTemplate

The result is this....







Look at how all of the channel are highlighted in the pic above. They are all dark grey. You need to click on one of the tracks, which will leave only one track highlighted. Otherwise when you adjust the level of one track they all will adjust simultaneously. If that does not make sense to you right now, it should once you try to adjust the level of an individual track.

Now open the EZDrummer Plugin Window. The POP/ROCK kit is loaded. Change it to the Drumkit From Hell.






Open the mixer in the EZDrummer Plugin and select multi-channel....






Noticed how all the tracks changed....






Download and drag the sample file in the link below into the midi track of EZDrummer. Set the BPM to 180.

http://guitarmatrix.mooo.com/drums.MID

It should look like this...






Notice the midi file is in the midi track of reaper and that all of the individual channels show their respective metered levels. The hihat and snare top show nothing because they were not playing when I did the screen capture. You will also see there is only one track for the toms. The individual tom levels can be controlled from within EZdrummer's mixer. Remember you are not actually controlling the level of individual drums, only the mics that are associated with the individual drums. 

As discussed in the Basic Recording Thread... The Guitar Matrix - Login 

Now you can add compressors, limiters, levelers, eq etc. to each track individually. Not to mention some other things which should be obvious.

Here are some samples....

http://guitarmatrix.mooo.com/drummix1.mp3

http://guitarmatrix.mooo.com/drummix2.mp3

drummix1 is EZdrummer stock settings/mix.

drummix2 is multichannel with comps, eqs, etc.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

These are text files that can be loaded by the midi editor. They will assign the proper names to your drum maps. I'll post more on this later as well.

http://guitarmatrix.mooo.com/DFH_Drum_Map_without_notes.txt

http://guitarmatrix.mooo.com/DFH_Drum_Map_with_notes.txt



Yaaaayyy!!!! it worked


----------



## Enselmis (May 11, 2010)

Thanks so much man! I finally have decent sounding drum tracks!


----------



## Distortion (May 11, 2010)

Antenna said:


> First of all load EZDrummer, make sure it is set to multichannel and set all the volume levels to 0dbs. Then click on the ezdrummers channel settings window (which is the window that every plugin has on fl, the one thats on the right of the screen) and set the FX to its own channel (1 - 99). Ensure that the next 8 or 9 mixer tracks proceeding this one are free becuase this will become the other tracks. Now look up into the left hand corner of your EZDrummer screen and click on the icon that has a Gear on it. Then click on processing, then find the connections tab, and click Auto Map Outputs and WHAMMERS!!!! You will have your ezdrummer mixer on your FL9. I also recommend disconnecting these tracks from the master and BUSing them. Hope this helps!



Thanks you so much man, I immensely appreciate you taking the time to help me out on this one, I couldn't find any information about this anywhere on the net!

Thanks again!


----------



## Antenna (May 13, 2010)

haha yeah i stumbled onto it by chance man I was trying to figure out how to do all of that too and I just happened to hit the right stuff! Glad I could help bro!


----------



## Shustermeister (May 18, 2010)

Antenna, i just read through this thread being a FL user myself and your advice seems helpful. However im having one dumb difficulty 



> Now look up into the left hand corner of your EZDrummer screen and click on the icon that has a Gear on it.



I do not see this Icon. Is this because i am using FL8 as opposed to 9, or the version of EzDrummer i am running? If not, what am i doing wrong? Thanks in advance


----------



## Prime (May 18, 2010)

I don't see that icon in FL8 either. What I did was create multiple midi out channels and used the keymap to figure out the assignment for each hit.


----------



## eric_was (May 23, 2010)

controversyking said:


> Hey, I'm guessing at least some of you guys use EZDrummers DFH (I know superior = ... uhh superior (=p) but i don't have the cash), and I was wondering what EQ/ Drums you guys preferred to use, particularly for metal.
> 
> Also if you add any EQ or Compression afterward in your DAW, what do you use
> 
> ...






not sure if you have seen this thread. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/101672-my-drum-settings-100-revealed.html

It has helped me ALOT in getting a further refined sound out of dkfh.
I used these as a start, then fine tuned to my liking.


----------



## zephyrkillz (May 23, 2010)

I used the dfh sounds running through superior as my main eq. For dfh, I used sonar 2 snare with the damped extreme kick. As far eq, most people scoop the mids on the kick and work with more mids on the snare. It really depends on how you tweak the eq and compression, because the most mild changes could make a huge sound difference, especially with drums. My advice would be to use multiple outputs on dfh and spend an entire day tweaking with mainly eq and compression, then let your ears rest for a day or so and go back do it over again. Good luck my friend.


----------



## Antenna (May 27, 2010)

Shustermeister said:


> Antenna, i just read through this thread being a FL user myself and your advice seems helpful. However im having one dumb difficulty
> 
> 
> 
> I do not see this Icon. Is this because i am using FL8 as opposed to 9, or the version of EzDrummer i am running? If not, what am i doing wrong? Thanks in advance


 


Prime said:


> I don't see that icon in FL8 either. What I did was create multiple midi out channels and used the keymap to figure out the assignment for each hit.


 

Hey guys sorry I just finally read your posts, yeah 
FL8 doesnt have that icon but creating multiple midi outs will work too


----------



## Prime (May 27, 2010)

Just an example to show how drastically you can change things around in ezdrummer....


http://prime.aspserver.net/mynewdrums.mp3


----------



## guitarguru777 (May 27, 2010)

Zami77 said:


> I'm not a 100% sure, but I believe you can bounce each track (ie. Snare,kick,toms...) to your DAW. There you can apply effects and the like.



+1 Yup totally possible


----------



## conortheshreder (Aug 28, 2011)

how do you do this on cubase 5? I cant seem to do it


----------

